# Two New MI KCBS Comps - Staqte Championships



## Bruce B (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.riverwalkfestival.org/
Follow link on left to Pauly's Brew-B-Q

http://www.auburn-hills.org/departments ... Q2009.aspx

This brings to 6 the number of KCBS sanctioned comps in Michigan this year.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 29, 2009)

Out of staters...remember there is a firewood quarantine for the entire state of Michigan and surrounding states.


----------

